# Reel Tuning by John Holden



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

There are four ways to control a 6500 CT Mag all four need to be in harmony for things to run smoothly. They are: Oil - Centrifugal brakes - Magnets - Line level
Too thin oil requires more brakes or mags and less line, too few mags means thicker oil and more brakes, You get the picture. Having used a 6500 CT Mag for field work I would recommend the following:
MAGNETS Use three or four of the standard rare earth magnets, suggest you start with four and drop to three only if you need less magnet power braking. They are held in place on the metal keeper plate by magnetism alone. There are seven spaces for magnets but usually only four or five are ctually fitted. Use the positions in the centre of the plate rather than each end. The magnet holder moves via a cam action so with the mags in the middle they move further away than if fitted in the outer spaces when you slide them off as the lead gets away. I normally cast with the slide set on no 4, then ease them off to zero once the lead is well away. When will depend on many things, not least being your own style, ambient humidity and wind direction/speed.
OIL Two drops of Yellow Label Rocket Fuel in each bearing. That's the oil in the clear plastic tube with a red stripe that came with the reel. Remove bearings from reel and soak in lighter petrol for five minutes, remove and place on kitchen tissue. Leave for another five minutes for all traces to evaporate then add two drops of the oil and allow to soak in past the dust covers. They are pretty fast reels with this oil but should you find that three magnets and no block is too slow, very unlikely, try replacing the Yellow Rocket Fuel with Tournament grade Rocket Fuel.
CENTRIFUGAL BRAKES Start with one of the standard items that came with the reel in the plastic bag containing the oil and spanner. You will have to balance mags v brakes for optimum performance depending on your style. You can wind off magnets but you cannot alter centrifugal brakes during the cast. Aim to use mags only in due course, but start with one block until you get more feel for how the reel tune suits your style.
LINE LEVEL This is based on 0.35mm mono. If you are using a premium co-polymer line load up to the top of the spool plus another 10 yards or so. Have a few casts with the magnets full on to stretch and bed in the line before going for the big one. The level in unlikely to drop much. If you use a standard C26 type nylon allow overfill a little more then cast make two or three gently casts with full mags. On the third cast let the lead dig in and give the line a good stretch. Rewind under normal pressure and the level should settle just above the spool lip. If you are using the new USA standard 0.32mm Stren line reduce line level by around 10 percent, corresponding to line diameter. Too much thin line means the level will not drop quickly enough during the cast to offer much in the way of natural braking.
SPOOL BALANCE However, all the above is of little use if the spool is out of balance. The importance of spool balance when tuning a fast spool cannot be over emphasised. You have to start off assuming the spool itself is in balance, but it is the initial line lay that invariably determines whether a spool runs like a dream or screams like a stuck pig. First time around set the knot to one side of the spool and wind the line on cotton reel fashion for three of four runs across the spool. Then concentrate on feeding it evenly across the spool and fill her up. Now tape it down with some plastic insulating tape run exactly twice round the spool. It must end immediately over where it starts on the spool, an neven overlap will put the spool out of balance. Now with the magnets slid all the way off tighten up the star drag, give the handle a good flip and put it into free spool with the spool rotating as fast as you like. It should be perfectly silent with no hint of vibration. If in doubt spin it again, place the reel on a flat surface and listen closely. If it's out of balance it will vibrate and possibly move across the surface in extreme cases. Bad news. Wind all the line off onto another reel and rewind it but rather than an even line lay make it the opposite.Wind on the line but keep it all on the right hand side to make a hump 4mm to 5mm high, then take the line rapidly across to the left and make a similar hump there. Finally a hump in the middle and then even it all out and continue to wind on evenly as normal. Tape down the end, spin and see how it runs this time. If it's still not right try variations of humping left, right, middle or right, middle, left until you achieve vibration free running. You either get it right first time or it may take a little while. Balance is obtained by the lay of the first 20 yards of line. There cannot be to much importance put on this subject.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice post.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

why not just link it, instead of copying someones material.. lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Because it was sent to me in a personal email as part of a debate I was having with a friend.. Anything else?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*really*

why have to open another window .... this isn't a link board ... Thanks


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Bruce how are you doing? haven't seen you around here in a while


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I'm here everyday*

I just don't hit the distance board much ...... I should though ...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

John Holden
was here in Virginia Beach in the early 70s giving casting seminars.
I had the pleasure to be at one of his demonstrations and bought his book.
He sure opened a few eyes around here with his pendalum cast.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey Bruce. Haven't seen you post in a while...how the heck are ya? How're you liking that Nitro?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ak*

I'm here all the time .... Only got to use the Nitro a few times but I like it so far ... I live just too far away .... haven't caught a fish on it though hopefully this year It will make up for it .... My ole 7500/OM has got too much mojo for any of the other ones to go off


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL. It's like my Blue Yonder - OM10' Lite combo...mojo galore! 

Hey, you get a new truck?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*yes*

Yes I got a new to me Truck ... Just a bigger version of the one I had ... we got a bigger camper and needed a bigger truck ... My OM heaver is the Lite too but it's 12' .... MOJO baby ....


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice Post KMW... thanks. I have had correspondance with Mr. Holden regarding distance casting & have his video. Nice guy, very approachable & eager to share his knowledge. thanks again.


----------

